# structure in place



## snowshoe (Jan 2, 2008)

I finally got my water tower moved out to the layout. here are a few pictures 



















oops Guess I should have moved the two buckets in the background. Next time


----------



## John R (May 17, 2008)

Hi, That is Mickey Mouse!. 
John.


----------

